# What Did You get For Xmas?



## T-hug (Dec 25, 2011)

Couldn't find another thread for this so I made it!

I got Ace Combat Assault Horizon and Saint's Row 3 for 360!
Also some pyjamas LOL.

What did you guys get, and did you get what you wanted?

MERRY XMAS ALL!


----------



## chyyran (Dec 25, 2011)

I got MK7, and some books


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2011)

I wanted love. I didn't get it. In terms of material possessions, I got nothing.
.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2011)

Zelda 3DS(Exchanging OoT for Sonic Generations)
Tatsunoko VS Capcom


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 25, 2011)

A new office chair because the leg broke off my old one a few weeks ago and I fell on my arse /cry . I wasn't expecting to get anything as I told my parents not to bother and just spend it on my niece, So I'm happy with that.


----------



## wasim (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Dec 25, 2011)

nothing... s'pose I'll get a hot meal at my 'rents tonight... all I wanted was warm socks anyway. At least I won't have to worry 'bout it next year (not that I've "worried" about x-mas since I was a kid, -17)


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 25, 2011)

A new red 3DS, SSFIV, DoA and Mario Kart 7


----------



## AzureuzZetsunai (Dec 25, 2011)

nothing lol


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 25, 2011)

The list so far:

From my girlfriend, Resident Evil Mercenaries and Shinobi for my 3DS, and an extra large royal blue mink blanket which feels like being hugged by a million kittens every night. WIN. I'm to understand she's also ordered a copy of Tales of the Abyss for me but it won't arrive until mid January, hence why she got me Shinobi.

From elsewhere, my old friend Amelia got me Mario Kart 7 for my 3DS.

Nobody else seems to have bothered, although that stands to change later in the week when I catch up with my other friends.

As for what I gave out in return...

To my girlfriend, I gave the new Jamie Oliver book, plus one of the older ones she was missing, dvd guides on Tai Chi and meditation, a cuddly Angry Bird, a new bag with Top Cat on it, and some posters she wanted. There's more but I forget exactly what.

To Amelia, I gave a tub of ice cream big enough to use as a rowing boat and a spoon she can use as a paddle, so if it doesn't stop raining she's well fed and able to row to safety when the inevitable flood comes.

To my friends I am in the middle of giving Suzy replacement parts for her DS Lite and an R4 card, and her kid Cael I gave a cuddly lion because he got used to seeing cats on my old copy of Nintendogs when I lived with them, so he keeps asking me for a cat every time he sees me, so now he has one.

I've sent out other trinkets to the others in my social strata but none are especially exciting.

And to everyone on the 'temp, I hereby give my warmest Christmas wishes. I'd have gotten you something better but I spent all the money on the other half


----------



## boktor666 (Dec 25, 2011)

I was suprised to see that I have been given the game LOTR: War of the North for the PS3. WIN. Oh and some nice showering articles + a book about the history and culture of china.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 25, 2011)

nothing >< my parents got that excuse that we're not christian, we made a simple party with that special x-mas cake but no gifts...


----------



## Forstride (Dec 25, 2011)

So far, just a Wacom Bamboo Capture.  Have to wait until 9 AM or so to open the rest, but I know I'm getting:

- Skyrim (360)
- CoD: Elite membership
- Money (Got $100 from my grandparents, and my dad is giving me $150 supposedly)


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 25, 2011)

*Nothing since I'm 22 I gift myself. And this year I bought Mario Kart 7 and Samurai Warriors Chronicles*


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 25, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> *Nothing since I'm 22 I gift myself. And this year I bought Mario Kart 7 and Samurai Warriors Chronicles*


got that for my bithday that's just few days before christmas


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got three new T-shirts.
Where's the Meerkat book, Where's the doctor book.
Mario Kart 7 [People with 3DS's pm me your code if you want to race ]
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim [HELL YEAH!]
and a new pair of shoes for going out 

Rather pleasing christmas


----------



## badgerkins (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing. Well, food and hospitality I guess


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 25, 2011)

From my parents: Galaxy Tab 10.1 Pouch, felt gloves, trolley case and a couple of humour books.

From my brother: a PS3 controller. Total surprise, and coincidentally I got him a 360 controller for his computer, lol.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 25, 2011)

NOTHING


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2011)

I just laughed my head off when I read this.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2011)

emigre said:


> I just laughed my head off when I read this.


Must Get


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't get stuffs, I give them something called happiness.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 25, 2011)

Nothing, we don't celebrate Christmas. Then again, I don't really care seeing as my birthday is in 3 days anyway.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2011)

What I really want for Christmas is my Sister to come home with husband and children so we can lunch together. This is because I am starving and we don't have lunch until they're here. My dad has cooked already lunch but they're not here yet. I've put my PS3 on and I see teh bro-in-law signed in on PSN.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 25, 2011)

Rea





emigre said:


> What I really want for Christmas is my Sister to come home with husband and children so we can lunch together. This is because I am starving and we don't have lunch until they're here. My dad has cooked already lunch but they're not here yet. I've put my PS3 on and I see teh bro-in-law signed in on PSN.


really lunch? its 10 pm here... Christmas is over for me....


----------



## Langin (Dec 25, 2011)

My parents got me an iPod Touch 32GB 4th gen, with that thing to charge it from apple.


----------



## iFish (Dec 25, 2011)

For Hanukkah from my dad, I got Mario Kart 7(Which was nice since I really owed my dad money but he was nice and let it slide)
And I got a 3DS from MTW.

That's all I got for the holidays~


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 25, 2011)

A PS Vita from my uncle (he paid for the whole thing).


----------



## signz (Dec 25, 2011)

Got:
Wanted:

So, yeah. I got what I wanted.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mostly money from people, but my boyfriend Mike bought me Fatal Frame 2: Crimson Butterfly (Director's Cut) for the xbox and 2 pokemon figures (Zorua and Zoroark) as well I got some new N64 controllers from my friends Zach and Mary, overall all I really wanted this years.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2011)

my b-day is today ^^ xmass ftw


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2011)

Let's see:

Innistrad box: Got myself a Garruk Relentless, Liliania of the Veil, Snapcaster Mage, and more, so it was a great box.
Mirrodin Besieged fat pack: Nothing too exciting except for two Contested Warzones and a Slagstorm. Mainly wanted it for the spoiler.
Android tablet: Nothing too fancy but a nice basic tablet. I've played with it a bit and it's lovely.
Subscription to MAD Magazine, for my lolz.
Skyrim: FUS RO DAH.
MGS HD Collection: Because I fucking can.
Saint's Row The Third: Got it from my brother but it's still in transit. Should be here soon.
Some shirts, candy, miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 25, 2011)

I didn't get anything, but I am happy.  And glad to see you all had a great Christmas too.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh wait I forgot one other gift I got, I got it early and bought for myself (for being such a good boy) I bought a Dreamcast!  I bought it with the controller, cords, and a memory card for about 40$ all and all! I have always wanted one, but never could find one with the cords or for a reasonable price.


----------



## DarkMatterCore (Dec 25, 2011)

A pair of shoes and socks. Not so bad.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 25, 2011)

emigre said:


> I wanted love. I didn't get it. In terms of material possessions, I got nothing.
> .


I lost love 
In terms of material, NOTHING!

Merry christmas!!!


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 25, 2011)

got a eb games gift card and a geforce gts 450


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 25, 2011)

£120 and a £10 sports direct gift card.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 25, 2011)

From mom:

A new coat that I pointed out one day and I really wanted. She went online and found one that looked even better on me.
Three pairs of good jeans
A domo shirt
Tetris Axis

From myself for myself:

Nice fancy shoes for the winter
Nano Assault (3DS game. so good, but no one knows about it)
Resident Evil Mercs (I put in 6 hours into it already...fuck the people who reviewed it)

So yeah, quite happy. It's funny since two years ago I would've complained about getting clothes but now I'd prefer to get clothes versus electronics. How my priorities have changed...


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 25, 2011)

24" LED Monitor
24" HDTV for my bedroom
A stand for my Casio Keyboard
$60 from 2 Walmart giftcards
$50 bill
$25 check
Several clothing items
A Rubiks Slide (really addictive...)
A normal Rubiks cube
A cooking binder with a ton of pre-done dividers, a cook book, magnets, place markers, printer paper for recipes...so many things, it's awesome.

I also bought myself:
A Casio WK-200 76key keyboard
Nendoroid Plus Plushie Series #17: Black Rock Shooter
Nendoroid Plus Plushie Series #36: Dead Master


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Dec 25, 2011)

All I got was a watch 
I'm happy that I actually got something, because some people didn't get any.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 25, 2011)

a cosmo black 3DS HECK YA


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't celebrate Christmas b/c it's not a religious holiday unless you sacrifice babies to the Sun. Moreover, it's just a corporate trap. Happy New Year.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2011)

Sacrificing babies? Now that's a religious holiday I can support.

Fuck it, I can't. I love babies, they're so cute with the gibberish they come out with.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Let's see:
> MGS HD Collection: Because I fucking can.



Have fun with that! 


--Super Mario Land 3D
--Misc. stuff that family kindly bought me (clothes, mostly)


----------



## frogboy (Dec 26, 2011)

-A 3DS
-Mariokart 7
-Super Mario 3D Land
-Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog (my parents took advantage of the $5 Best Buy sale  )
-Acekard 2i
-8GB micro SD card
-$35

I think I'll be good for another several months


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 26, 2011)

HP Touchpad (put CM7 on it, so much better and faster)
PS3
$20 Walmart giftcard
$25
Shirts, jeans, socks
Various candy
Wireless Turtle Beach x41's (fucking nice)
Hoody with headphones built into the string...things (pretty damn cool)
2 Wiimotes + nunchucks 
Jumper Cables
A Dragon Slayers book...pretty cool actually

I'll be going out to buy MK7 for my 3DS tomorrow or something, along with taking my little brother around town to buy things for our PS3 and such. All in all it was a pretty damn good year, no complaints here.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nothing. I did not get anything for my father niether. Oh well there is always next Christmas.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2011)

- Flame Red 3DS (Asked for)
- Sonic Generations (Asked for)
- Super Mario 3D Land (Not asked for, but somewhat expected. Came as a bundle with Flame Red 3DS.)
- 360 (Totally unexpected), but...
- 4 shovelware titles for Kinect (Eww...)
- 1 actually good game (DDR) and one somewhat interesting game (Sonic Free Riders)
- Blue t-shirt with Sonic's face on it
- Some sorta plush M&M used for cleaning computer screens (Actually works!)

Shovelware titles suck, but the 360 was bought as a gift for everyone in my house, including my 8 year old brother.
And everyone knows shovelware always appeal to kids in that age group.



suprgamr232 said:


> Hoody with headphones built into the string...things (pretty damn cool)


But then once they stop working, you're stuck with them, unable to dispose of them.
Plus, I've seen some of those in stores and I thought people would look silly when using those earphones.

Unless it's a different design that doesn't make you look silly when worn.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 26, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> - Flame Red 3DS (Asked for)
> - Sonic Generations (Asked for)
> - Super Mario 3D Land (Not asked for, but somewhat expected. Came as a bundle with Flame Red 3DS.)
> - 360 (Totally unexpected), but...
> ...


Oh no, it looks really silly and I don't think I'll ever use them in public but the hoody itself is damn comfy and the earphones aren't to bad of quality either. And if they stop working well..they stop working. They don't bother me at all either so I suppose it doesn't matter. AS LONG AS THAT FUCKER STAYS COMFY I SHALL WEAR IT.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 26, 2011)

Man, My sister said she got Mario Kart 3D, I was excited, then she got the wrong Mario Kart!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 26, 2011)

A NES controller tshirt.
A new 360 controller.
A few towels.
And a cooking book.

I really appreciate the towels and the cooking book since their going to be used the most.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 26, 2011)

New pair of shoes, and I was supposed to get a sweatshirt but it's on back order.... so I won't be getting it for a while.

Edit:

I'm surprised how most people here ONLY got video game stuff. Either people are just posting video game stuff because it's a video game forum, or people just don't have other hobbies I guess...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 26, 2011)

Some clothing, two mugs + hot cocoa (), and some sweets ().


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 26, 2011)

Skyrim, Shadow of the Colossus, Arkham City, The World Ends with You, a Hori silicone case for my 3ds, and some Coke and money.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2011)

Unrelated, but two years ago, my brother got me Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky.
I actually had asked for either EoS or Spirit Tracks, but he told me both were sold out when they went to the store.
Turned out this was just a lie so that it would come as a surprise.

Still haven't beaten Explorers of Sky. It's too bad I can't find the will to play it, since EoT was pretty amazing.


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Skyrim, Shadow of the Colossus, Arkham City, The World Ends with You, a Hori silicone case for my 3ds, and some *Coke* and money.


Some Coke, you say? Did you... ingest, it yet? 

EDIT: P.S. Arkham City. Want.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 26, 2011)

haflore said:


> Bobbyloujo said:
> 
> 
> > Skyrim, Shadow of the Colossus, Arkham City, The World Ends with You, a Hori silicone case for my 3ds, and some *Coke* and money.
> ...


Nah, not yet. I'm throwing a party in a few days... wanna come? xD Heh... guess what the money's for


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> haflore said:
> 
> 
> > Bobbyloujo said:
> ...


A party you say? I'd love to come, but I took an arrow in the knee. 

Happy Christmas! Make sure to lose yourself in Skyrim!


----------



## Mazor (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a cup and an electric toothbrush.

I already had an electric toothbrush though.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 26, 2011)

got nothing.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2011)

PS3 Complete Entertainment Bundle (160GB PS3 Slim + Little Big Planet 2 + Ratchet and Clank All4One + 30 Day PSN+ Trial)
PS3 Move Mayhem Bundle (Move Controller + Navigation Controller + PSeye + Sharpshooter Controller + Resistance 3 + Killzone 3)
Heavy Rain Directors Cut (PS3)
Ratchet and Clank Crack in Time (PS3)
Skyrim (360)
2 t-shirts
nap pillow
tablet stylus
$50


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 26, 2011)

Let's see...
Got around $850. That's about it. :/


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Legend Of Zelda Special Edition 3DS
Sonic Generations[3DS]
Mario Kart 7[3DS]
iTunes Giftcard
FCBarcelona 11/12 Home Kit "Fabregas"
Chelsea 11/12 Home Kit "Mata"
250gb HDD For My Wii

It's pretty good, at noon all I had was the 3DS yesterday.Ended the day with that amazing haul.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 26, 2011)

$50
Soft blanket
A thermos cup that looks like a coffee cup. It's neat. I shall have cocoa and tea in it.

As of now, nothing else, though I should be getting a few more things sometime in the next couple of days. Don't mind it either. 
I would be lying if I said I wasn't a bit disappointed seeing everybody with their new 3DS' and iPod Touches and such, but I'll get over it quick. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 26, 2011)

Five jeans
Two pairs of sneakers
$150

That's really all I asked for. Whatever I wanted, I already have since I have a job. Though now that I think about it, I wish I had asked for a new PSU and a Radeon 6990, oh well. Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 26, 2011)

It makes me so jealous that everyone got expensive and good stuffs . I spent my Christmas Chatting with people on facebook and listening to japanese music....

But i'm not a Christian anyways


----------



## Mondegreen (Dec 26, 2011)

A Schecter Omen-6 Extreme guitar (it's my second guitar), Mario Kart 7 (  ) and other assorted books, shirts and things.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Dec 26, 2011)

a sharpoon fireglider laser mouse, skyward sword, skullcandy headphones, a watch a tin can robot and a few clothes and a bit of money


----------



## alidsl (Dec 26, 2011)

Nespresso Coffee machine
Lava Lamp
Converse trainers
Pair of Gloves
a Diesel wallet
The coolest Darth Vader poster ever (will post a pic)
A signed Terry Pratchett poster of Death playing the guitar
and a signed Niko Kranjcar football shirt (or soccer if you're American)


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 26, 2011)

coal


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 26, 2011)

i got


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 26, 2011)

A Polaroid camera
A Custom (no not modded -__-) Xbox controller.
Skull Candy Headphone.
Alan wake (Xbox360)
Halo reach
Gears of war 3
And 100 euros
:3


----------



## caitsith2 (Dec 26, 2011)

Keurig coffee brewer. 
$25 Prepaid visa card.
Penguin soap dispenser
2 Boxes of kleenex, penguin themed.
Pooki the Polar Bear scentsy buddy.
Rotary tool.


----------



## plasma (Dec 26, 2011)

Aqua Blue 3DS with Super Pokemon Rumble
Dark Blue Converse
Beyblade Box Thingy
Some Shirts , jeans and what not
and £10


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 26, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> HP Touchpad (put CM7 on it, so much better and faster)


WHAT? You ditched webOS for CyanogenMod? WHAAAT?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 26, 2011)

xxNathanxx said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > HP Touchpad (put CM7 on it, so much better and faster)
> ...


webOS is really slow and overall pretty useless. CM might not be as polished but it makes the device infinitely more useful


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword w/Wii Motion Plus (awesome game)
The Red Green Show 1999 and 2000 seasons
Laurel and Hardy: Sons of the Desert (classic comedy teams have genius routine material)
Freakin fancy delicious cinnamon coated almonds
MST3K shirt (I absolutely love that show, and Rifftrax)
Skyrim for the PC (got it early, but I considered it a gift to me from me)
The Simpsons Season 2 DVD (this is the season The Simpsons started to get really hilarious, especially when Homer falls down the cliff)


----------



## baggieman (Dec 26, 2011)

nowt!!


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh oh oh.. Xenoblade Chronicles!! yay!


----------



## wchill (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing! yay


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 27, 2011)

About 450$, some clothes, some random gifts (Someone gave me some of those MyZone Headphones they advertise on TV lol), and enough candy to put an ordinary man into diabetic shock.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

wchill said:


> Nothing! yay


O rly!?


----------



## klim28 (Dec 27, 2011)

Money. 5700Php. Approx $130+. Not bad.

And by the way, I'm 28. Haha


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 27, 2011)

A lot of stuff I didn't want (Mostly generic presets guys give girls, they don't relize I want electronics/gaming stuff for some reason, despite directly telling them), returned most of it. Changed my wifi only vita pre-order to a First Edition Bundle pre-order, also got Modnation Racers on preorder now.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 27, 2011)

I received:
A copy of GrimGrimoire from my brother.
A copy of Super Smash Bros. Brawl from my brother, but I may have to exchange it as it's got the problem with not being read.
A customized clear DS armor thingy from my brother. It looks like he cut some of the plastic out, melted and colored it, then put it all back together and let it dry. It's got my role playing character's head on the top, with my full name. On the bottom is a random image of an arrow to the knee.
A copy of The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim from my parents, but I will have to exchange it as it is the PS3 version they got me.
A fuzzy green blanket from my parents.
An IOU for something from Chell that isn't going to arrive for another few days (it's coming by mail and the sender was late in sending it, apparently).
A blue jean jacket from Chell.
A plaque with the definition of 'irony' on it from Chell. She admits that it's a joke present, however.
A box of old Windows 95/98 games from Chell. Of note are the games Rayman Forever, Myst, SimTheme Park, Galaga: Destination Earth, and a few generic pinball games.
A beautiful set of armlets from Alessa. I don't know how she got them, but they look like replicas of Skyward Sword Zelda's armlets. They look like they're made of some kind of moonstone.
Stocking stuffers from Alessa (she stocked everyone else's stockings this year).
A few cards from friends
A bouquet of violets and lilies and an invitation to a club about an hour away from a friend. Sadly, I had to decline the invitation to the club because I was going to spend the evening unwrapping presents with my family over video chat.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I received:
> A copy of GrimGrimoire from my brother.
> A copy of Super Smash Bros. Brawl from my brother, but I may have to exchange it as it's got the problem with not being read.
> A customized clear DS armor thingy from my brother. It looks like he cut some of the plastic out, melted and colored it, then put it all back together and let it dry. It's got my role playing character's head on the top, with my full name. On the bottom is a random image of an arrow to the knee.
> ...



@ "seller was late in sending it" : http://i.imgur.com/RWawQ.jpg < something I bought from woot. it arrived on time surprisingly though.

Btw who's Chell? I'm assuming your sister since if it was your mother you wouldn't user her 1st name & odds are you don't have a girlfriend considering you're on a video game forum.

--

I got a pair of speakers (in sphere shape!) from my bro

Candy, $20 and a calendar from my parents

a LotR Pez set (I didn't even know they made these! It was the last one acc. to my sister), from my sis & her family.

A *Gold *necklace also from my parents.. not sure why they got me this but it's pretty cool! It's real too I was with my mom when she bought it, she got one for my brother too.

--

The best part of Christmas this year for me was giving presents, I think I got everyone something they loved, I gave:

-My brother a set of golf balls with his companies logo (he works for my dad's company), a microSD to USB adapter (he kept borrowing mine), A Ski magazine (loves to ski), & a set of wine/bottle openers (loves to drink ;D)
-My sister a set of cooking utensils, they're normally over $100 but they were $25 shipped new on woot!
-My mom a set as well, she's already used them & said they're excellent 
-My dad the complete series of Married with Children, (he loves the show) & a 200 pack of cd/dvd sleeves (he always needs these)
-My brother-in-law a huge machette (this thing is awesome, we were throwing fruit in the air & he'd slice through it, (RL Fruit Ninja!), this is a video of it slashing fruit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laVLxmIRxCo&feature=player_embedded
-My other-brother a necklace, & bags of candy (my mom bought him an automatic candy dispenser for his office desk)
-Nephew #1 a video game system (the picture I linked at the beginning), he loves it
-Nephew #2 a Cowboy hat (he was jealous of the video game system, but he owns a DS & his brother doesn't)
-Nephew #3 (he lives with us, hasn't even gotten his presents yet!), a mini-airhockey table, a Spongebob mat-thingy, an M&M's bank filled with pennies! (He loves coins, everytime he sees them he squeals "Money!", he reminds me of Mr. Crabs haha .


All in all a fabulous Christmas!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 27, 2011)

Haloman800 said:


> @ "seller was late in sending it" : http://i.imgur.com/RWawQ.jpg < something I bought from woot. it arrived on time surprisingly though.



Apparently it's something from overseas that's being sent. Probably from China, if it's taking this long to get it.

Edit) Chell says she ordered it a bit late, so that's another factor.
Edit2) Chell also says that the place she ordered it from was swamped with orders, from what she got in reply after emailing them about it.




Haloman800 said:


> Btw who's Chell? I'm assuming your sister since if it was your mother you wouldn't user her 1st name & odds are you don't have a girlfriend considering you're on a video game forum.


Chell is one of my roommates. That's not her real name. For future reference, my other roommate is called Alessa (that's not her real name either).

Also, you're right that I don't have a girlfriend, since I'm not a lesbian.


----------



## Avatar33 (Dec 27, 2011)

I got:
The Lord of the Rings: The War in the North
Fallout 3 GOTY Edition
Dark Souls Limited Edition
Assassin's Creed Revelations
And $60 for the PSN
So overall a good year


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 27, 2011)

A hoodie, a really thick hoodie jacket with fur inside, a pair of Sanjo limited edition shoes, lots of black chocolates (people know I don't like milk chocolate or white chocolate), Wacom Bamboo Pen (although I bought it around 2/3 weeks ago, it was still a present for Christmas from myself), Eau de Toilet's and After Shaves, some useless electronics I didn't need or already had, two boxes of condoms (my dad always gives me boxes on Christmas and my birthday even tho I don't use them... it's sad T_T), a new plush for my room, several books, a make up kit and some money. =3

Oh, and I forgot, there's also a long overcoat that goes down to the feet, but that had to be custom made by the shop, so it's still now ready. T_T


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 27, 2011)

A voucher for a photoshoot.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a Kinect. I gave my son a Red 3ds, Mario Kart 7 (which we share), bey blades, a Wii(Mario Kart bundle) of his own for his room, and various other kid crap. I gave my wife a Kindle Fire.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Dec 27, 2011)

I got several clothes, 3 slippers, a new watch, a Mizuno backpack with lots of pockets, a perfume and i gave myself a Samsung Galaxy S II with MHL and USB OTG adapters, i haven't touched my iPhone 4 since then  . Also got Mario Kart 7, but barely played it because i didn't have the time that Mario Kart deserves.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 27, 2011)

$400 from my parents


----------



## mrgone (Dec 27, 2011)

some clothes, sweets, money, dvds hanna & arrietty
i bought for myself zelda skyward sword and dvds outrage + ipman0-2


----------

